# Swedish Hucking



## LAcarson (Sep 5, 2015)

To Fernley: Swedish weaving is also known as hucking. Come to the Scandinavian Festival in Carson City on Sat, Oct 10 from 10am-2pm and you'll see hucking and meet and talk with the ladies that do this kind of weaving.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

are you talking about 
Carson 
city Nevada?


----------



## LAcarson (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes. If you are in Fernley, NV, then Carson City, NV isn't that far away.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I live in Washoe Valley (a couple miles from Carson City) and I am so excited to know that this is happening!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I would love to make the trip up...but not to be! If you go, take lots of photos and post on KP.


----------



## LAcarson (Sep 5, 2015)

The Festival is put on by Daughters of Norway Queen Maud Lodge #42. D of N started over 100 years ago as a Norwegian women's organization and now includes anyone with some kind of Nordic heritage. They'll be lots of Norse foods, crafts, exhibits, demonstrations, and a Viking village. Please mark you calendar. I look forward to meeting you and introducing you to the ladies that do hucking.


----------



## midtlie (Mar 19, 2012)

I would love to go but that long a trip is out of the question. there are't any Norwegians here. I would love to speak to any of them as I am trying to teach myself Norwegian. My name is Solveig.


----------



## midtlie (Mar 19, 2012)

I would love to go but that long a trip is out of the question. there are't any Norwegians here. I would love to speak to any of them as I am trying to teach myself Norwegian. My name is Solveig.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Oooooer! I'm going to try and be there. Just a couple of hours from home.


----------



## texascrochetgrandma (Sep 6, 2015)

I wish this was closer. I was born in AK and my maternal great-grandparents, last name Hansen, were Norwegian/Finnish. I was sent a baby jacket my great-grandma made, but was damaged in the 64 AK flood. I have recreated it, except one area I am having problems and any help would be appreciated. The inside panel, where I started is the problem. I need to go around like the sleeve, but I don't know how. I have never seen this type of pattern and would like to make it to sell. I may need to knit it. I only used what yarn I had. I had to tear it out and didn't have enough of the blue. I also didn't have two ply yarn and had to pull 2 out of 4.


----------



## LAcarson (Sep 5, 2015)

Your grandma's jacket is very typical of 1800s early 1900s Nordic style. As I'm not that skilled with that kind of clothing it might be best to post the photos on the open forum.
If you are the one living in Missouri, then several hours away in Decorah, Iowa is the Vesterheim Museum (the largest Scandinavian museum in USA). Google them for classes and contacts that may help with your jacket. Also in Des Moines is a Daughters of Norway lodge, Thea Foss #45 who may have members with the needed knowledge/skill. Go to www.daughtersofnorway.org and look up contacts at Thea Foss. There's also a large Swedish community in the midwest -- those Norskis get around! LAcarson


----------



## texascrochetgrandma (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks, so my handle suggest, I am in TX any ideas. I was hoping someone here could identify if it was Norwegian. Any help for TX or OK area would be appreciated. Do you think the original was crocheted I knitted? Gosh, I am thankful for this much.


----------



## LAcarson (Sep 5, 2015)

There's Norskis in TX. Suggest Google Vesterheim Museum and view their different sources -- there may be a helpful link. I can't tell from photo is knitted or crocheted, but most likely knitted. The museum may also be interested in it as a donation even with the damage -- who knows. Good luck and keep trying, there's hope out there! LAcarson


----------



## texascrochetgrandma (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks so much. I couldn't part with it. My mom was drown before I turned 2 and by the time I was 8 I had been shipped to OK with other grandparents. I have so little from that side, but I love the pattern and want to recreate to sell. I want to learn more history so I really appreciate the info


----------



## LAcarson (Sep 5, 2015)

Your welcome. I'm still learning and would be interested in what you find out. In the meantime I'll ask my Norski friends if anyone knows something.


----------



## EmmaM71 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

